# My first Phillip Jeffries patterned grasscloth....



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Got most of the way through this today. Its a Manilia hemp grasscloth paperweave, with a printed pattern on it. I though it would just have to be doublecut, but no... Its a table trim. 

I did really good keeping paste off it. Heres the thing. The pattern is reversable, and it even says you can reverse the strips if necessary. Well, somewhere along the way (during the top or bottom of that window probably), I accidentally reversed one of them. I started going crazy with the far left window strip as it wasnt matching, and after a while I figure out that while the pattern is reversable, the pattern isnt quite centered. one of the sides is about 3/8" inch wider than the other. It isnt noticable going one way, but the other way, it looks way off. I did a creative double cut under the window, and after that its in a corner so I'll be able to avoid the problem for the rest of the wall. 

Is it me, or is that slightly off center printing a bunch of crap?? Heres a couple pics. I think i did pretty well with it, considering its my first table trim job, first Phillip Jeffries, and my second attempt at grasscloth/paperweave. (My first one didnt look very good) luckily, the pattern isnt in the weave, is a print. Its cool cuz the surface is somewhat moveble to get it to line up.

One thing to mention: Its all bullnose. I had to cut that right edge on a bullnose, (that was tough) and the window insets are bullnosed too, so more added difficulty. (

I have to resize my pics...


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Heres the pics:


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

And the other one.


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks good... 

I like grass cloths, and paper weaves. We were doing a lot of them a few years ago. Then the photo realistic patterns, and prints of actual photos became popular in my area. I hung a mural print of a photo, of an audi R8 in a garage in my son's room. his was pretty easy, it was 8 squares meant to have an 1/8 inch over lap. I have hung a few murals that require both edges to be table trimmed. I am glad the fabric / suede trend has past.


----------



## yoursurfacepros (Feb 23, 2018)

Those look great! Very intricate pattern for such a large space.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Woodco said:


> Got most of the way through this today. Its a Manilia hemp grasscloth paperweave, with a printed pattern on it. I though it would just have to be doublecut, but no... Its a table trim.
> 
> I did really good keeping paste off it. Heres the thing. The pattern is reversable, and it even says you can reverse the strips if necessary. Well, somewhere along the way (during the top or bottom of that window probably), I accidentally reversed one of them. I started going crazy with the far left window strip as it wasnt matching, and after a while I figure out that while the pattern is reversable, the pattern isnt quite centered. one of the sides is about 3/8" inch wider than the other. It isnt noticable going one way, but the other way, it looks way off. I did a creative double cut under the window, and after that its in a corner so I'll be able to avoid the problem for the rest of the wall.
> 
> ...


As you may or may not know when hanging 54" vinyl and such every other strip should be reversed.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Brushman4 said:


> As you may or may not know when hanging 54" vinyl and such every other strip should be reversed.


Why does it have to be reversed? I had this debate about the actual reason with my mentor paper hanger. I think it's because when butting up the pieces, you're butting it up to the same edge. She said it's too vary the pattern. What's the reason? Inquiring minds need to know


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

I have always thought the main reason for reversing each peace was to match edges / coloring.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

AngieM said:


> Why does it have to be reversed? I had this debate about the actual reason with my mentor paper hanger. I think it's because when butting up the pieces, you're butting it up to the same edge. She said it's too vary the pattern. What's the reason? Inquiring minds need to know


To eliminate shading also known as the panel effect. http://www.wallpaperonwalls.com/public/272.cfm


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

doublepost.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

AngieM said:


> Why does it have to be reversed? I had this debate about the actual reason with my mentor paper hanger. I think it's because when butting up the pieces, you're butting it up to the same edge. She said it's too vary the pattern. What's the reason? Inquiring minds need to know


Generally, 54" vinyl is double-cut rather than butted. 

No, you dont have to reverse hang. IF there is shading, you should do it, but you dont need to if not. There may even be occasions where reverse hanging would be noticable due to a 'grain' on the vinyl.

Here is an exaggerated example of shading. On the left is three strips hung normally. On the right is three strips, with the middle hung reversed. As you can see, it blends better.









If the material is printed properly this shouldnt be an issue. I have never come across shading, myself. most the stuff I've done is patterned, and can't be reverse hung anyway.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

AngieM said:


> Why does it have to be reversed? I had this debate about the actual reason with my mentor paper hanger. I think it's because when butting up the pieces, you're butting it up to the same edge. She said it's too vary the pattern. What's the reason? Inquiring minds need to know


In general with commercial grade VWC, as Woodco pointed out in his example, a solid print will probably be inconsistent in color from side to side. In other words, one side will be slightly darker or lighter than the other. When you reverse hang you put the light side to the light side, and visa versa with the darker side. By doing this you cannot see a panel effect when you look at the wall.


Woodco said:


> Generally, 54" vinyl is double-cut rather than butted.
> 
> No, you dont have to reverse hang. IF there is shading, you should do it, but you dont need to if not. There may even be occasions where reverse hanging would be noticable due to a 'grain' on the vinyl.


The best practice is to find the hanging instructions, usually it will specify Reverse or Straight. As you mentioned, more recent patterns will need to be straight hung, even though they are a solid print, because of the grain. If there is no specification I always reverse three strips and examine the results. This covers you the installer in case of a problem.


----------

